# Driving from California to South America



## BriGuy77 (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi Folks!

I am in the very early planning stages (6 months out) of what I hope will be a sincerely epic trip from Northern California to the tip of South America! I will be alternating between WWOOFing (world wide organization of organic farms) and more "conventional" touristing through most of the trip. My intention is to convert a 18 foot box truck into a "stealth" RV which can be my home away from home for the duration and beyond. To that end it will be kitted out with solar panels and water heater, a/c, shower, miniature kitchen with dry goods for economical eating and such. Though many ideas and plans need to be brought to fruition, I am committed to this change in my life and the project that'll accompany it! My girlfriend will be going along for the ride and sharing the driving responsibilities and we intend to stop and take in the experience as often as it suits our fancy and remains within our budget. 

With that intentionally brief outline of my expedition I hope you will take a few minutes to share your thoughts. I'm particularly interested in must see places, safest routes and areas to be avoided, border crossings, law enforcement, supply needs, advice for dealing with anxious parents or any one of a thousand questions I haven't even thought of yet! 

Thank you so much for any feedback!
Brian


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

BriGuy77 said:


> Hi Folks!
> 
> I am in the very early planning stages (6 months out) of what I hope will be a sincerely epic trip from Northern California to the tip of South America! I will be alternating between WWOOFing (world wide organization of organic farms) and more "conventional" touristing through most of the trip. My intention is to convert a 18 foot box truck into a "stealth" RV which can be my home away from home for the duration and beyond. To that end it will be kitted out with solar panels and water heater, a/c, shower, miniature kitchen with dry goods for economical eating and such. Though many ideas and plans need to be brought to fruition, I am committed to this change in my life and the project that'll accompany it! My girlfriend will be going along for the ride and sharing the driving responsibilities and we intend to stop and take in the experience as often as it suits our fancy and remains within our budget.
> 
> ...


It sounds like a great trip.

How are you planning to cross the Darien Gap? When people talk about driving to South America, I am never sure if I am providing useful information or insulting their intelligence by pointing out that there is no through road.


----------



## BriGuy77 (Dec 9, 2015)

You definitely will not be insulting my intelligence - I'm too new to this kind of travel. I was looking at ferryxpress though I need to confirm they will ship the box truck. Though expensive it's cheaper than sending the truck from the us to South America.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I was under the impression that a tourist can not import or get a TIP for a truck larger than 3/4 ton....


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Maybe he can get a transit permit with a limited number of days in Mexico, etc.
It is a detail to check and confirm.


----------



## Jenr8joy (Aug 14, 2016)

Hi, 
I am wondering how this went for you. 

thinking the same thing...

Thanks,
Jen


----------

